# Large Bucks



## Arisaka (Oct 3, 2005)

The number one reason people do not shoot large bucks is that they shoot the first buck they see


----------



## Ferg (Dec 17, 2002)

Arisaka said:


> The number one reason people do not shoot large bucks is that they shoot the first buck they see


Making a statment of fact? Or stating your opinion? Or just trying to start a flame war?

If it's a fact - the I guess that would make some guys more 'gun ho' than others???

maybe - 

ferg.... :yikes:


----------



## Pinefarm (Sep 19, 2000)

Arisaka, and hence the vicious cycle of why there'd be no larger bucks in that area.


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

Ahhhhhhh, A thread for prophetic revelations....

He who shot in pants have stinky underwear ....  
<----<<<


----------



## Arisaka (Oct 3, 2005)

LOL ! not trying to start a war just wanted to see what some other hunters think.


----------



## unclecbass (Sep 29, 2005)

Makes little sense when you have a combo license that requires at least four points on a side for your second buck.


----------



## Arisaka (Oct 3, 2005)

It does if a large buck was ready to come out when they shoot a spike??


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

The order in which you shoot 'em doesn't matter with a combo license.


----------



## tonyvan (Oct 4, 2002)

I think those who spend a lot of time in the field and are prepared well, do well in the field during season.


----------



## Arisaka (Oct 3, 2005)

My point is why waste a shot on a small buck when a big one could come in wether it is your first or second tag.


----------



## poz (Nov 12, 2004)

i thought all the big bucks fall to those single gun shots I hear around 6:45 every night I bow hunt. And the funny thing is that no matter where you hunt being upnorth or the SLP you never fail to hear these single shots.

That's where all your big bucks go


----------



## wecker20 (Mar 10, 2004)

This is my second year passing on smaller bucks. Before, if it had horns it was down. Nothing wrong w/ it! I'm not looking for a b/c buck, just a trophy by my standards. I would also like to see better buck to doe ratios and maybe actually see good rut activity.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

Arisaka said:


> My point is why waste a shot on a small buck when a big one could come in wether it is your first or second tag.


Because I don't have a frying pan big enough to fry up the big antlers. :lol:


----------



## Arisaka (Oct 3, 2005)

Shoot a doe


----------



## Arisaka (Oct 3, 2005)

poz said:


> i thought all the big bucks fall to those single gun shots I hear around 6:45 every night I bow hunt. And the funny thing is that no matter where you hunt being upnorth or the SLP you never fail to hear these single shots.
> 
> That's where all your big bucks go


Yep pure scum,but I'd bet most the deer they shoot are small.


----------



## Arisaka (Oct 3, 2005)

If the rules were changed to 4 points on one side min. for all bucks in 3 years we would have nice bucks for everyone.


----------



## Sib (Jan 8, 2003)

Link for the Coldwater Species Forum:
http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=14
Most of the trolling discussion goes on there.
:lol:


----------



## Arisaka (Oct 3, 2005)

wecker20 said:


> This is my second year passing on smaller bucks. Before, if it had horns it was down. Nothing wrong w/ it! I'm not looking for a b/c buck, just a trophy by my standards. I would also like to see better buck to doe ratios and maybe actually see good rut activity.


I've shot my share of small bucks,but have passed on them for the last 5 years they just don't do it for me anymore seems like a waste,would rather shoot a mature deer.If I want a eater I would get a doe tag.The only way to get big deer is to let them get old,no other way that I know of.


----------



## Sib (Jan 8, 2003)

Arisaka said:


> If I want a eater I would get a doe tag.


Nothing wrong with that, but what do you tell the firearm hunter that doesn't have any antlerless tags available in their region?


----------



## Arisaka (Oct 3, 2005)

They have the right to shoot any legal buck,it will only hurt there chances of seeing large deer if you shoot the young.


----------

